# Unusual Markings??



## 888vegas888

Post pics of your horse's unusual markings! i have always found these cool to look a, and i'd like to see if anyone has some to share! here are some i found around the internet:


----------



## MIEventer

Here is my special boy. Nelson - 21 year old TB Gelding.


----------



## Romantic Lyric

Wow. It looks like he has a hole in his head! That's so neat. I also like how it breaks up what someone talking to me once referred to as the "penis blaze." Every horse I see with one makes me giggle now, and I mentally shake my fist at that person.


----------



## apachiedragon

My old mare Delle had "tusks".


----------



## anshorsenut88

Love love love Nelson! Lol. His blaze reminds me of a "box end wrench"! That's just great. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse

I love a badger face like that first picture...there is a pony on my local CL that has one, very cute - argh I gotta stay away from CL lol.

Most of my horses are fairly plain - a couple odd blazes and a few oddly shaped splotches on Freyja are really all I've got lol. 

But Claymore's markings are kooky 










Fiona's blaze is off-centered and makes her head look crooked lol:










And I've always thought the odd shaped spot on Freyja's shoulder SHOULD look like something, I just can't make it out lol


----------



## MIEventer

anshorsenut88 said:


> Love love love Nelson! Lol. His blaze reminds me of a "box end wrench"! That's just great.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! He's my baby :wink:


----------



## 888vegas888

apachiedragon said:


> My old mare Delle had "tusks".


wow, that one's neat looking. cute though!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Stormys moon head








left side








Right side


----------



## cloudkisser

Indyhorse said:


> I love a badger face like that first picture...there is a pony on my local CL that has one, very cute - argh I gotta stay away from CL lol.
> 
> Most of my horses are fairly plain - a couple odd blazes and a few oddly shaped splotches on Freyja are really all I've got lol.
> 
> But Claymore's markings are kooky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona's blaze is off-centered and makes her head look crooked lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've always thought the odd shaped spot on Freyja's shoulder SHOULD look like something, I just can't make it out lol


That is an adorable foal:wink:


----------



## natisha

He matches the cat


----------



## Indyhorse

Cloudkisser, thanks! She's actually coming a yearling now, and only just getting out of a real fugly stage. I need to get some current pictures of her. 

Natisha, ROTF I never noticed that! Reese (the cat) always sleeps in his stall, too, I wonder if she feels some spotty kinship. :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider

Isabelle has a weird black spot on her forehead, and I love it! I think it makes her look cool and unique! 

The man I bought her from said he hated her spot! 

I have always wondered, do you think it is just a natural marking, or maybe she skinned herself there one time and the hair grew back dark (the way it happens with roans?). I am guessing it's a natural marking, but I don't know for sure. 

PS. Indyhorse, I LOVE Claymore!


----------



## NdAppy

trailhorserider said:


> Isabelle has a weird black spot on her forehead, and I love it! I think it makes her look cool and unique!
> 
> The man I bought her from said he hated her spot!
> 
> I have always wondered, do you think it is just a natural marking, or maybe she skinned herself there one time and the hair grew back dark (the way it happens with roans?). I am guessing it's a natural marking, but I don't know for sure.
> 
> PS. Indyhorse, I LOVE Claymore!


Normal marking for sure. Not an old wound though. It is more then likely just a small "bloody shoulder" type marking.


----------



## trailhorserider

NdAppy said:


> Normal marking for sure. Not an old wound though. It is more then likely just a small "bloody shoulder" type marking.


Thanks, that's kind of what I assumed, because it is perfectly smooth and filled in with hair, but I wasn't sure. 

I went through my pictures of her and realized that was the best picture of her spot that I had, because normally her forelock drapes over it.

So I think she is a base coat black, because her spot is black. She doesn't have any red hair on her. I told my folks that she is my black horse and they didn't understand! But she is my black horse, she just went gray!


----------



## HairyCob

Charlie a cob we owned had a marking resembling Italy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

Indy, Frejya's(i think i spelled that right.. lol ) spot looks like a seahorse to me!
i don't have anyone with anything to funky really. just a paint with all white legs and 1 dark, and an oddly colored horse and sparta who has a cute shaped snip.


----------



## Sarahandlola

trailhorserider said:


> Isabelle has a weird black spot on her forehead, and I love it! I think it makes her look cool and unique!
> 
> The man I bought her from said he hated her spot!
> 
> I have always wondered, do you think it is just a natural marking, or maybe she skinned herself there one time and the hair grew back dark (the way it happens with roans?). I am guessing it's a natural marking, but I don't know for sure.
> 
> PS. Indyhorse, I LOVE Claymore!


My mare lost a patch of hair on her belly a few months ago and it grew back black! She now has a black patch =P

You can kinda see it here over the shadow head XD


----------



## equiniphile

We've got a few oddball markings.

Artie's little star, kinda cute 

Latte has some kind of tornado-like blaze hehe

Excel's star and random snip

Molly's crooked and deformed stripe....

Sundance had a stripe under his chin, but I don't have any pics of it. He had this wildly curly black forelock though, the rest of his mane was chestnut and white haha.


----------



## brookebum

Indyhorse said:


> I love a badger face like that first picture...there is a pony on my local CL that has one, very cute - argh I gotta stay away from CL lol.
> 
> Most of my horses are fairly plain - a couple odd blazes and a few oddly shaped splotches on Freyja are really all I've got lol.
> 
> But Claymore's markings are kooky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona's blaze is off-centered and makes her head look crooked lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've always thought the odd shaped spot on Freyja's shoulder SHOULD look like something, I just can't make it out lol


my name is freya


----------



## brookebum

This is whhta we call brookes "branch" where her blaze branches over her eye  Not really unusual, but cute


----------



## smrobs

My Mustang Dobe has a buckskin bloody shoulder mark on the side of his face. I laugh at him all the time and tell him it looks like he slept in a puddle of pee. :lol:









It also goes up and kinda colors the back of his left ear as well.


----------



## lexypoohhorton

here is some of big boy... hes a strawberry roan but kiinda weird strawberry roan..........
some people ask if hes an appy, but nope 
















Winter








Summer


----------



## Adenfire

Here's Maggie with her random quirky face marking, that wraps under her chin, down her jaw and connects to her white marking on her right side.







and our old gelding Beamer (pinto) with that weird blaze/bald face and Mac, who is also pinto, but only has that weird white roany spot that has completely roaned out now so his head is red and whiteish...


----------



## QHDragon

I love Blue's markings. I say he wears his heart on his sleeve.











For some reason I only have pictures of his left side....

Anyway, I love his color too, kind of a pinkish shade of chestnut.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I already have quite a few pics up but here is my thoroughbred gelding Apache. Sometimes if you look at him from the right angle his face looks wonky because of the marking.


----------



## twogeldings

-points at avatar-  

Loki is just one big bag of quirky markings. Now if I could just get him to stop trimming his mane off, I'd be happy!


----------



## Brighteyes

Baby Girl's lightning bolt face marking.


----------



## Chiilaa

It's Horsey Potter!!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I loved *Muscat's facial marking - probably one of the most blatant signs of pinto in his day:










*giggles* Found this and thought it was so funny having these two standing together:










Weird antelope marking:










Ever seen a pinto deer before???


----------



## Kelsyann

Gracie has a question mark  









My TB also had an interesting blaze.


----------



## Hrsegirl

Cherokee's facial marking is pretty unusual. Half and half. His eyes are like that too. One is more blue than brown and one is more brown than blue


----------



## Nevada

My Shetland has a... Shark tooth? Haha


----------



## MIEventer

OMG! How do you ride in shorts missy?!?! lol - don't you get your skin pinched?


----------



## Tennessee

Gracie's not really unusual, but for some reason people don't believe me when I say she is a fleabitten grey. haha. Her coat changes so much (she'll be straight up grey for a little while, then have all kinds of colors). 

Here is her with her colorfulness.


----------



## mistygirl

they're all very pretty.


----------



## VelvetsAB

Chiilaa said:


> It's Horsey Potter!!!


_Hahahaha!_


_MM--That is a funky looking deer!_


----------

